# Hello everyone, nice 2 meet u..



## Wally (Dec 1, 2004)

i am a macfan come from CHINA.
i have a PB 1G 15'' and a ibook , and so many thing about apple.
i love apple just as u.
 ::love::


----------



## chevy (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello China.

Where are you from in China ?


----------



## bobw (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome Wally


----------



## quiksan (Dec 1, 2004)

hey Wally - welcome to the boards!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy the community!

(Wo I knee!)


----------



## DanTekGeek (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome! 
My condolences on your inability to acess certain sites due to government regulations.


----------



## Viro (Dec 1, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> (Wo I knee!)



Ahem. That should be 'wo ai ni'. And Zammy, that's not something you say when you first meet someone. Not unless you want to get some strange looks anyway .

@Wally
Nice to meet you too. Glad to see some more (ethnic) Chinese people on the boards. 

@Chevy
He's from Beijing, capital of China.


----------



## symphonix (Dec 1, 2004)

That may be partly true, DanTek, but China has better and cheaper access to mobile phone and Internet services than the States. And sure, the Chinese government does regulate the press to some degree, but China has a wider variety of newspapers more readily available, and their press is technically far more advanced than what we have in the west.
If we were going to argue about it, I'd say that the rights of citizens of China are _different_ to our rights, and leave it at that.

That said, every Chinese person I know (mostly from university here) is really nice and it sounds like a truly beautiful place. I would like to visit China one day.

Welcome to our forums, Wally. Its good to have another true Mac fan among us!


----------



## Viro (Dec 2, 2004)

symphonix said:
			
		

> If we were going to argue about it, I'd say that the rights of citizens of China are _different_ to our rights, and leave it at that.



Yes!!! Leave it at that. The attitudes of Chinese towards their governments and towards their rights are vastly different from that of the 'west'. Each one considers their views superior. Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## Wally (Dec 2, 2004)

In CHINA , we also have a lots people love mac , and use it. enjoy it.
soon or later i will upload some pics , show u the mac world in china.

i think i want to say something about apple, 
anyway , chinese goverment was bad? or good , 
it's has no relate . i just love apple in the macworld...


----------



## Pippin (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello Wally,
          Welcome to the best Mac forums on the net however a word of advise... ignore the posts that have "Confirmed" on there topic    In all seriousness though welcome and enjoy!

Hmmm now all we need is some more Scottish people!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 2, 2004)

Viro said:
			
		

> Ahem. That should be 'wo ai ni'. And Zammy, that's not something you say when you first meet someone. Not unless you want to get some strange looks anyway .


We have a chinese student in our group and I wanted to know one single sentence. And what is more important than "I love you"? 
However, the combination of french and chinese is very funny.
salut = Hi (french); Kill the donkey (chinese)
ciao = Bye (french/italian); (chinese)
--
Tschuess = Bye (german);


----------



## fryke (Dec 2, 2004)

ciao is not french (it's italian)
ciao is not bye (it's italian for hi AND bye)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 2, 2004)

Fryke, you spoiler!


----------



## DanTekGeek (Dec 2, 2004)

1. i think we need a language forum
2. china sounds cool


----------



## Wally (Dec 3, 2004)

guys , have some interests in chinese?

R u want to see some pictures about chinese?


----------



## Viro (Dec 3, 2004)

True, saying 'I love you' and perhaps it's normal in certain parts of the world. Blame it on my family being traditionally chinese and thus uptight about all things emotional 

@Wally
Sure, would like to know more about China, but I think those posts should go to the Cafe section of the forum.


----------



## bobw (Dec 3, 2004)

This thread now going to Cafe


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Wally,

Welcome to the forum, m8. I'm still a bit of a n00b here, but even after more than 15 years using Macs, I've picked up a thing or two.



			
				Pippin said:
			
		

> Hmmm now all we need is some more Scottish people!


Hoots, Mon! Does part Scottish count?




			
				DanTekGeek said:
			
		

> 1. i think we need a language forum
> 2. china sounds cool



1. Jävlight bra idé! (That's Swedish for "Jolly good idea!")

2. China is a country I've always wanted to visit  the history, the culture, the _calligraphy_!



			
				bobw said:
			
		

> This thread now going to Cafe



Ahhhhh! The POWER!   You ol' dictator, you.


----------



## Wally (Dec 4, 2004)

a little party ...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome Wally 
What a nice bunch of Macs and Mac users you have in the pic..  I don't speak unfortunately any Chinese (yet) but the one I love has spent a year in China so he probably still remembers some ..


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 4, 2004)

Welcome Wally.  You have joined a wonderful board filled with wonderful users that will be glad to assist at a moments notice.


----------



## markceltic (Dec 4, 2004)

Hello from Canada,what you call a party I would say" user group".Since you were so kind to show a pic here is me http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7815&page=38&pp=15  I think you will enjoy the international theme to this forum.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 4, 2004)

Hmmmm, I see! The difference between chinese "little parties" and european are, that we don't have any girls in the group


----------

